# Considering Spain - a few questions



## trident777 (Dec 13, 2020)

I am consider Spain and Portugal as early retirement destinations. Currently closing in on 47 and I intend to retire when I hit 50 so I still have a few years to go. I am a US Citizen living in the US currently. 

Due to the tax situation in Spain I am not considering retiring in Spain but rather Portugal due to it's NHR status (if it still exists when I am ready to move there!) but initially at least I would like to spend the first few years in Spain (Sevilla specifically).

Question - if I live in Spain for 90 days (as permitted by my tourist visa), then spend 90 more days in a non-Schengen destination then return to Spain and spend another 90 days etc. and I do this for many cycles is it a problem in terms of immigration? i.e. will I be questioned why I am coming in and out of Spain so many times?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Spain tends to have 'light-touch' immigration checks on visitors from first-world countries and you are unlikely to have troubles. If asked, showing sufficient funds (such as bank statement) should satisfy border agents.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

While I don't disagree with Joppa. I'd actually extend it to all of Europe.

But 









European Travel Information Authorisation System


ETIAS will be an automated IT system created to identify security, irregular migration or high epidemic risks posed by visa-exempt visitors travelling to the Schengen States, while at the same time facilitating border crossing for the vast majority of travelers who do not pose such risks.




ec.europa.eu





The ETIAS system sooner or later is likely to come into force. Computer systems tend to follow the rules they are programmed to follow. Somebody doing visa runs will likely raise red flags.

The other thing is even if 99% of the time they ignore you all it takes is the 1% to mess up your plans.


----------



## timwip (Feb 27, 2017)

Before I got residency, I had Spanish immigration count the days to make sure I was within the 90 of 180. Luckily, I was within.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

NickZ said:


> While I don't disagree with Joppa. I'd actually extend it to all of Europe.
> 
> But
> 
> ...


ETIAS is due to come into force from January 2022 - at least I think it's January - but 2022 for sure


----------

